
How to Hire - pchristensen
http://www.technori.com/2011/01/121-How-to-Hire-in-Chicago/
======
pmchiu
Out of the whole article I think the key point to take away is the fast
reaction in face of a bad hire. Because let's face it - there is no fool proof
way to hire people. So accept it and make sure you have the systems in place
to reconcile a failed hired. I personally like the techniques used by
companies like Facebook and Zappos to 'counsel out' people who aren't a fit
for the organization. But these 'counseling out' sessions are extremely bad
for the employee since its a signal to future employers that something was
missed. So in the minds of the next person who interviews someone that was
'counseled out' there will always be a nagging doubt that they too missed
something.

